# Windsor



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Who is entering, what classes, what day, what breed and how many dogs in your breed?

You don't have to say everything if you 

Papillon's (Friday) have 105 dogs making 108 entries. Phew! 

Dexter's in Minor Puppy and two other classes.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My Aspen (and I!) are in Minor puppy bitch on the Sunday. I wish I'd entered more classes as I'm a little worried there will be enough in the class for junior warrant points. Fingers crossed we win and there are more than three hah! 

I think there is around 100 entries overall, not terrible but not fantastic for dobes.

Windsor is normally a really nice show  Fingers crossed for the weather!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck to you and your little girl ! 

I'm hoping the fact hat Dexter will be a week off 9 months and has experience showing helps him out (and that they're all 6-7 month olds who mess around!)

I don't hold out much hope for the weather. I don't live far from Windsor and just looked at the forecast  

I'd say get there early to get a spot under the tent!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Henry's in Junior and Post Grad Dog on the Thursday. Apparently there's 84 dogs for 90 entries which seems to be about standard for English Setters at the moment - most champ shows I'm entering seems to have somewhere around 80-100 entries. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Thursday, Ember in limit. 72 tollers entered, but second in the ring after American cockers that have 65 entries!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

In LC Chis we have 138 dogs making 153 entries which seems to be about an average entry at the moment


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Can't make Windsor as I'll be soaking up the Greek sun instead. 

But I wish everyone who's going a lot of luck and expect to see some lovely results when I return.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

We are on the Thursday in puppy and junior (bitch). I wanted her in minor puppy but she's a few days too old! Cocker spaniel 151 dogs 174 entries! 

Need to do some practise tomorrow, I'm just treating this show as experience tbh, not expecting anything  

Good luck everyone


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm there on the Sunday in Limit dog


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck all!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Not doing Windsor! Too far dahn sarf for us! Our next show should be Leeds on the 27th July but i'm not sure whether i'm in work or not yet!

We don't tend to go any further south than Birmingham as otherwise it'd be too much in a day.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Kicksforkills said:


> Good luck all!


Yes, good luck everyone! 



Tigerneko said:


> Not doing Windsor! Too far dahn sarf for us! Our next show should be Leeds on the 27th July but i'm not sure whether i'm in work or not yet!
> 
> We don't tend to go any further south than Birmingham as otherwise it'd be too much in a day.


Oh, we're at Leeds on the Friday!  Maybe I can catch you there if you're not at work.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm hoping to make it to Windsor on sunday, just as a spectator. Might be nice to meet anyone who's going (Dober?)


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Not doing Windsor! Too far dahn sarf for us! Our next show should be Leeds on the 27th July but i'm not sure whether i'm in work or not yet!





> Oh, we're at Leeds on the Friday! Maybe I can catch you there if you're not at work.


We'll be spectating at Leeds, hopefully on all three days :biggrin:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Colette said:


> I'm hoping to make it to Windsor on sunday, just as a spectator. Might be nice to meet anyone who's going (Dober?)


Yeah for sure!  I will be around the dobe ring all day from stupid o'clock in the morning, until we need to go to the best puppy ring (hehehe, well here's hoping!! ) I might be holding other dobes sometimes (incase that throws you!)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> Yes, good luck everyone!
> 
> Oh, we're at Leeds on the Friday!  Maybe I can catch you there if you're not at work.





WeedySeaDragon said:


> We'll be spectating at Leeds, hopefully on all three days :biggrin:


Can't make Leeds, i'm in work! Gutted 

I might try and see if I can swap it since my day off that week is supposed to be Thursday, i'll see if I can change it for Friday instead.. it's meant to be one of the other girls' day off but there should be enough of them in to cover me being off that day too! I've been to Harewood House a few times and it's beautiful, i'll be sad to miss it!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all,

on the way back. Dexter got third out of four in Minor Puppy so he qualified for Crufts!


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

That's fantastic! Well done Dexter! You must be so thrilled.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Colette said:


> I'm hoping to make it to Windsor on sunday, just as a spectator. Might be nice to meet anyone who's going (Dober?)


i'll be round the rc ring with a hairy mutt


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

How am I likely to recognise anyone? 

The way my hayfever is at the moment I'll be the dog-less spectator with red eyes and a fistful of kleenex!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks all, we literally just arrived and were the first class of the first breed in the ring so had about five minutes before we went in!

So he did well considering that


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Colette said:


> How am I likely to recognise anyone?
> 
> The way my hayfever is at the moment I'll be the dog-less spectator with red eyes and a fistful of kleenex!


Here's what I look like:




Though hopefully a little smarter dressed!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

That is smart for me ^


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Fab, thanks - should recognise you now 

This is me and OH, though his hair is a fair bit longer now, and I've since had my eyebrow pierced...
So another one of me with my hair up and the piercing...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done Kicksforkills!! Bet you are thrilled with him!

Good news about Leeds - I AM off work! hehehe! I usually have the Thursday off instead of the Friday but for some reason my manager has put me off on the Friday, I dunno if it's a mistake or something but I am saying nothing :biggrin:

I hope I get to meet a few of you there, it should be a good day! I'm looking forward to seeing some of the Working Group breeds being judged too, we don't often get put on the same day as them - i'll have to wander over to the Great Dane ring, and also the Russian Black Terriers, if they have classes! Wooo, i'm so excited :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Not doing Windsor! Too far dahn sarf for us! Our next show should be Leeds on the 27th July but i'm not sure whether i'm in work or not yet!
> 
> We don't tend to go any further south than Birmingham as otherwise it'd be too much in a day.





Dober said:


> Oh, we're at Leeds on the Friday!  Maybe I can catch you there if you're not at work.


Not doing Windsor this year but we are doing Leeds - do come and say hello if you find yourselves around the border collie ring (or the import reg ring cos we're showing Tarot as well)! I'll be the little plump blonde either sitting down or limping around, wearing a handbag with the strap across my body like a satchel!

Good luck to everyone showing at Windsor :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Not doing Windsor this year but we are doing Leeds - do come and say hello if you find yourselves around the border collie ring (or the import reg ring cos we're showing Tarot as well)! I'll be the little plump blonde either sitting down or limping around, wearing a handbag with the strap across my body like a satchel!
> 
> Good luck to everyone showing at Windsor :thumbsup:


What day are you for Leeds, are you on the Friday? I can't remember without looking it up :lol: if you are then I will certainly come and look for you, I won't be handling Mabel so i've got all day to wander around and find you all 

How come the results for Windsor aren't on Fossedata? They are on Higham Press


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll certainly be easy to spot at Leeds; bright pink hair, piercings and tattoos :lol: 

I'm hoping to get there on all three days and there's only classes I really want to see on hound day (sunday I think) so the other two days I'll just be meandering around watching anything that takes my fancy.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am at Windsor tomorrow with Kevin the German spitz and Sunday with Marley the puli. Was judging there on Thursday, judged the golden retrievers so I will be the one looking very tired whilst being 'dragged' around by one of the two girls


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tashi said:


> I am at Windsor tomorrow with Kevin the German spitz and Sunday with Marley the puli. Was judging there on Thursday, judged the golden retrievers so I will be the one looking very tired whilst being 'dragged' around by one of the two girls


Good luck Tashi!! Are you doing Leeds? I looked out for you at Blackpool as your ring was right behind ours, but after about 20 minutes I realised I had no idea what you look like :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> How come the results for Windsor aren't on Fossedata? They are on Higham Press


Because Higham Press did the printing for Windsor, results only appear on the website of the printers that do the schedule for a particular show


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone and everyone going to Leeds. We don't have any open/champ shows in July. A few fun/companion ones in July and match night at Ringcraft this week as it was meant to be on Thirsday but because of Windsor they didn't have a match night.

It may be cheating but if anyone showing tomorrow wants to know how many in their class(es) let me know what breed and class(es) as I have the catalogue


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> What day are you for Leeds, are you on the Friday? I can't remember without looking it up :lol: if you are then I will certainly come and look for you, I won't be handling Mabel so i've got all day to wander around and find you all


Yay! We're there on Friday.  The border collie ring is usually at the top end of the showground - ie the end nearest to the first car park.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'll be the one with pink trousers and pink body warmer on


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

kicksforkills said:


> good luck everyone and everyone going to leeds. We don't have any open/champ shows in july. A few fun/companion ones in july and match night at ringcraft this week as it was meant to be on thirsday but because of windsor they didn't have a match night.
> 
> It may be cheating but if anyone showing tomorrow wants to know how many in their class(es) let me know what breed and class(es) as i have the catalogue


ld roughs??


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

><

Just found out my catalogue only covers yesterday.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We hadn't entered as Windsor is too far for us which is a good thing really as Tabitha is still in season.

Good luck to anyone who is showing today or tomorrow.

I have noticed when looking at yesterdays results that the hound group was won by the whippet and also the puppy group was won by the whippet. I hope someone from Blackpool show has looked also as they decided to judge the hound group at 3.30pm which was a full 45 minutes before the whippets had finished the breed judging. I do hope the whippet exhibitors tolk with their feet and next year go elsewere and avoid Blackpool.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome, I'll probably be in pink/purple skinny jeans. 

Will try to pick out Dober and Dexter. Don't know much about times etc so will say hi, and if you've not been in the ring yet will catch up properly afterwards. Hopefully one of you guys can introduce me to Tashi too 

I'll be spending the rest of my time eyeing up the rotties aqnd the tibetan mastiffs. We know Windsor pretty damn well (OH still lives there!) so if anyone is hanging around afterwards just say so. The vansitart arms is dog friendly.

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Yay! We're there on Friday.  The border collie ring is usually at the top end of the showground - ie the end nearest to the first car park.


I will come and find you 



Freyja said:


> We hadn't entered as Windsor is too far for us which is a good thing really as Tabitha is still in season.
> 
> Good luck to anyone who is showing today or tomorrow.
> 
> I have noticed when looking at yesterdays results that the hound group was won by the whippet and also the puppy group was won by the whippet. I hope someone from Blackpool show has looked also as they decided to judge the hound group at 3.30pm which was a full 45 minutes before the whippets had finished the breed judging. I do hope the whippet exhibitors tolk with their feet and next year go elsewere and avoid Blackpool.


I can't believe they did that at Blackpool, that's absolutely disgusting - obviously they are allowed to but surely it shouldn't be allowed, why didn't they just wait? That is so, so unfair to deny your breed their chance in the group, whippets quite often do well in the groups too  I hope they don't have any entries next year... and you'd think after last years weather disaster, they'd be on their best behaviour this year & go out of their way to ensure everyone had a better time! I heard the entries were massively down this year as it is, next year will be even worse now!

Anyway, good luck to all those showing at Windsor tomorrow


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> I will come and find you
> 
> I can't believe they did that at Blackpool, that's absolutely disgusting - obviously they are allowed to but surely it shouldn't be allowed, why didn't they just wait? That is so, so unfair to deny your breed their chance in the group, whippets quite often do well in the groups too  I hope they don't have any entries next year... and you'd think after last years weather disaster, they'd be on their best behaviour this year & go out of their way to ensure everyone had a better time! I heard the entries were massively down this year as it is, next year will be even worse now!
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all those showing at Windsor tomorrow


Apparently they have given a statement sayng the judges were told the group was going in at 3.30 prompt and they would not wait for breeds that have not finished. Whippets had the biggest hound entry they said other breeds had bigger entries but they were gundogs and had 2 judges gundogs didn't go in until a lot later or tahts what I have been told. From what I have read on a whippet site people say they are not going next year unless they get 2 judges.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a lovely day yesterday!! Aspen got 2nd in a class of 5 I think? Really wanted it to be a first, but ah well you win some you loose some  

Aspens mum got her third CC and made up to a champion WOOOO!!!  

Then I handled Aspens brother in the puppy stakes which we won for the day and made it right to the final against all the winners from the other 3 days and got 2nd overall against very strong competition  Yesterday was the first time I've handled him, and he was a very good boy.

Shame I didn't run into anyone from the forum, but another day maybe  

I've got some pics I'll put up later.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow well done to you and all Aspen's family!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dexter got a 2nd , was really pleased as he ,d only been twice since august last year. got called back in for the res cc. but he had enough by then x


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Well done you and Dexter!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well done Dexter & Aspen & Aspen's relatives :lol:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done guys! :thumbup:

Sorry I didn't meet any of you, I did look but couldn't recognise anyone.


----------

